# ^^ndstitle-1325^^



## shaunj66 (Nov 21, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1325^^


----------



## x_comp (Nov 21, 2006)

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/ajuj/index.html?link=txt

Nice and early. Two days before launch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess everyone will be "jumping" onto Wi-Fi right away


----------



## Harsky (Nov 21, 2006)

I know the first character I'll be playing (assuming he's already playable in the beginning)

ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA 

Yare daze


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 21, 2006)

I heard about this a couple of weeks back but did not expect a dump so soon.
Consider it added to the increasingly large list of games I want to play.


----------



## rob1out (Nov 21, 2006)

cool i've been waitin for this.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2006)

What kind of game is it? Is it one of those dancing type games?


----------



## GexX2 (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> What kind of game is it? Is it one of those dancing type games?


Fighting game.


----------



## x_comp (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> Consider it added to the increasingly large list of games I want to play.
> 
> Indeed. First a draught then comes the monsoon
> 
> ...


It's the long awaited (for most people) 2D beat-em-up sequel to Jump Super Stars where you create your own team of fighters using Manga columns. Now it has Wi-Fi support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/ajsj/index.html?link=txt (JSS Site)
http://xcomp.gamebrink.com/?p=331


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2006)

I see. May as well try it.


----------



## njt (Nov 21, 2006)

so-------- happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## GexX2 (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone else having extreme issues finding said game?


----------



## TheDuke (Nov 21, 2006)

cools characters : death note , buso renki , bleach ... but why not in english ?


----------



## zexion (Nov 21, 2006)

^licensing problems


----------



## sabinraijin (Nov 21, 2006)

Needs more cowbell.

On a further note, hopefully Nintendo is recognizing the popularity of the JSS fighters and are considering releasing a version of SSB for DS, so non-animefiles can have a good fighter, too


----------



## pakoito (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Anyone else having extreme issues finding said game?


Not pretty much. If you can't, just wait a couple of hours for it to be released everywhere...


----------



## Burbruee (Nov 21, 2006)

NICE, two days early!


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Nov 21, 2006)

WIFI Mode is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo slow, its the worst lag i ever had in a DS game i think...

Maybe if we have someone from the states or europe added to our friends maybe it doesnt lag so much ?


----------



## monkeymachine (Nov 21, 2006)

damn, 300 characters?! need to get my hands on this soon!! w00t!

with all things equal, couldn't Light from Death Note kill all his human opponents effortlessly and instantly..?

need to see how they balance all the characters


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Nov 21, 2006)

Works on m3lite= safemode, force write, trim rom

This game is AWESOME!! just been playing on wifi so far and it is a very playable and solid fighting game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  also no friends codes needed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ANY Questions regarding this Ultimate Superstars please see GameFAQs forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://boards.gamefaqs.com/gfaqs/gentopic.php?board=933199


----------



## GexX2 (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE(pakoito @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found it about 5 minutes after I posted that lol.

Didn't work with DoFAT & Force R/W + Trim 
Works with Safe Mode + Trim on G6 Lite


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Nov 21, 2006)

also found this useful to get past training mode..

http://db.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/file/jump_superstars.txt

goto world 1 glassland section of faq to give you some idead how to progress


----------



## better than Shan (Nov 21, 2006)

now all we need is a new coma faq


----------



## GexX2 (Nov 21, 2006)

anyone else notice graphic issues in the back grounds of stages? like the clouds will flash and move for a sec and go back to normal. Anyone else have this?


----------



## daguero (Nov 21, 2006)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH thank you guys !


----------



## njt (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE(GexX2 @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(pakoito @ Nov 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...



that's for super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this is new^^;


----------



## ChowMein (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks great AND two days early! Now I just have to free up some hard drive space >.


----------



## x_comp (Nov 21, 2006)

Why did they have to force you through half of the tutorials? I'm sure most already played JUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I see they've made quite a few good tweaks to the game. For example, it was hard to tell who the Helper comas were supporting in JUS but now you can see clearly. Then there's added hot keys to comas so you don't have to have three hands to change characters or use things and the leader earns twice as much (I think) J Spirit than the other character you choose.

Just played for a few minutes so still to find the Wi-Fi mode which I think you need to unlock first.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 21, 2006)

SHUT UP YOU STUPID PIRATE!  I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE SAYING! RIGHT I'M GONNA PRESS A ONE MORE TIME AND IF YOU - ARRGGGG!  I KNOW WHAT TO DO!  STOP TALKING! YES, YES, DESTROY THE BARRELS, SOME NERD ON THE INTERNET TOLD ME! ENOUGH! LET ME PUNCH SOMEONE! GAAAAAHHHH!


----------



## TheRocK (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> WIFI Mode is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo slow, its the worst lag i ever had in a DS game i think...
> 
> Maybe if we have someone from the states or europe added to our friends maybe it doesnt lag so much ?



very true... i played a single match, and got to a sudden death with someone else, but because of that extreme lag i felt out of the level and died.
It would be pretty funny, without this big lag.


----------



## x_comp (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE(TheRocK @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Nov 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > WIFI Mode is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo slow, its the worst lag i ever had in a DS game i think...
> ...


It has the same problem as Bleach DS basically. You're playing on servers in Japan so the lag would be much greater for you than someone else living closer say in Asia.


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 21, 2006)

Score!
Loved the first one, can't wait to play.
Eyesheild 21 FTW!


----------



## Gifted1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes! Cant wait to play this.

And I just got into the 1st game too.


----------



## 754boy (Nov 21, 2006)

Works great on SC CF. Intro video looks sweet.


----------



## Tamyu (Nov 21, 2006)

The wi-fi isn`t slow if you`re in Japan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I`m happy to get this just so I can be envied by little Japanese middle school boys.


----------



## JusDaMan (Nov 21, 2006)

sc mini : Enable restart, Enable Trim rom, faster game play, Enable patch cartrage access: high

these settings works for me.


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 21, 2006)

My only concern...did they fix the glitch from JSS to find the Black Koma thingys really easy? You hit an option, then turned it off with the black thing you need to fill in, and it leaves you with the series it belonged too...

I suck at explinations, but can anyone tell me if that is still in this or if it's gone? If it's gone, I'm going to have some trouble unlocking people...


----------



## Gifted1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Grrr. I cant even get past the 3rd section of the training. I keep blocking and nothing is happening. Can I skip the training and go to the game?


----------



## flai (Nov 21, 2006)

Hmm, I have been playing Jump Superstars with a mate of mine for the past week so I'll try this out when I freaking find it...


----------



## xilo (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone know how you can play other characters in Wi-Fi mode? All I get is Naruto and the dude from One Piece.


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 21, 2006)

Probably by playing the main game.

And they changed how you unlock komas in this unlike the first one, so those afraid like I were can relax:
"You collect gems for beating other characters (red for Power, green for Knowledge and yellow for Laughter) then you pay X amount of gems to unlock the support and/or battle komas. Each Koma has a progress tree and you can pay into it to get the Komas you want. (i.e. you do not have to get Ichigo's 2 & 3 komas, but you will need to get Ichigo's 4-7 komas before you can get his 8th koma)"


----------



## xilo (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Tamyu @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> The wi-fi isn`t slow if you`re in Japan.



I've played several wi-fi games so far.  Mostly with 2 people, and some with 3 and 4 people.  I haven't noticed any slowdown.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 21, 2006)

I didn't even got around to play JSS. It'll probably never ever get over here so I might as well play em both now.


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 21, 2006)

Skip the first one and go straight to this one, it's better in every way. And the unlock system is great in this, I've already got Goku and Naruto 6.


----------



## Solarboy-gil (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE(TheRocK @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(VascoAlmeida @ Nov 21 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > WIFI Mode is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo slow, its the worst lag i ever had in a DS game i think...
> ...


Servers in japan for random, if you play a local (Country wise) match it should work

By local i mean Friendcode match


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Nov 21, 2006)

Once someone puts up a save file for this I'll get to playing it. Way too much Japanese and I don't even know how to do anything.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Gifted1 @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> Grrr. I cant even get past the 3rd section of the training. I keep blocking and nothing is happening. Can I skip the training and go to the game?



DuDE! You gotta touch the comic pics on the LOWER screen!! You got that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thats the beauty of jap games..thaey last longer cos you end up pressing/doing everything to progress


----------



## 754boy (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE(AWESOME_noob @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> Thats the beauty of jap games..thaey last longer cos you end up pressing/doing everything to progressÂ



That is SO true


----------



## Konamix02 (Nov 22, 2006)

lol I gotta finish the first one. Thankfully it's Thanksgiving and I can finish some games and get them offa my supercard


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 22, 2006)

A roster of 300+ characters!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Definitely gotta try this tonight...


----------



## lagman (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Nov 21 2006, 06:08 PM)]A roster of 300+ characters!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



300 characters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It would cost like 25 zigillions of dollars to launch this in America


----------



## ohoni (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, I talked to a guy who is pretty high up in one of the US liscense holders companies and he pretty much said that Jump would be impossible to release in the states since the various companies would NEVER be able to agree on it. Definitely too bad, but the import is still great.


----------



## Zaraf (Nov 22, 2006)

Maybe a fan translation group will translate this as well with a patch.  But until then, a text translation of the goals for each mission, along with coma and such translations would be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, does that "copy trick" work in this game too?  Where you could have multiple of the same coma in the same deck?


----------



## shisux (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Zaraf @ Nov 22 2006 said:


> Maybe a fan translation group will translate this as well with a patch.Â But until then, a text translation of the goals for each mission, along with coma and such translations would be nice


If you mean that italian group that was somewhat popular when they started doing JSS, they haven't had any progress on that ever since 

But yeah, I, too, hope someone makes a translation patch, at least for the training/tutorial thing, and possibly the menus. Then I'd  be able to play this with my non weeaboo-brother


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Nov 22, 2006)

Bleach, Death Note... *_*


----------



## leonardo71286 (Nov 22, 2006)

I just started playing this game, I think it's awesome, much better than the first one in fact, and that's saying something. If nintendo could just hire this developer and put it to work on a SSB for the DS using this same engine found in JUS that'd be the day. They wouldn't have to worry about licences here in America.


----------



## EM0rox (Nov 22, 2006)

Wasn't the first one enough? Such a horrible series...


Why can't we get a decent fighter for the ds... The only one even worth playing is Bleach and it's only jap...


----------



## Harsky (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(shisux @ Nov 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Zaraf @ Nov 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a fan translation group will translate this as well with a patch.  But until then, a text translation of the goals for each mission, along with coma and such translations would be nice
> ...


DID SOMEBODY SAY WEEABOO?
COS I THINK I HEARD SOMEBODY SAY WEEABOO.....


----------



## Tamyu (Nov 22, 2006)

This wouldn`t be that hard to translate, if you just wanted to do the mission titles and objectives. There aren`t THAT many of them (most of them are pretty similar).

If you throw in the series introductions, well, that would be a huge time consumer. But if someone rips the text, I`d be happy to translate it.


----------



## Hero-Link (Nov 22, 2006)

can anyone get this to work?

http://www.badongo.net/cn/pic/360313

i only managed to get the one at the right to work...


----------



## Harsky (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Tamyu @ Nov 22 2006 said:


> This wouldn`t be that hard to translate, if you just wanted to do the mission titles and objectives. There aren`t THAT many of them (most of them are pretty similar).
> 
> If you throw in the series introductions, well, that would be a huge time consumer. But if someone rips the text, I`d be happy to translate it.


ZOMG A TRANSLATOR? PLEASE TRANSLATE MY (insert generic shonen manga)  PLZ. Seriously though I wish I could help but I lack all technical know how in dumping the scripts.


----------



## Tamyu (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 22 2006 said:


> ZOMG A TRANSLATOR? PLEASE TRANSLATE MY (insert generic shonen manga)Â PLZ.



Hey, I`ll translate that too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I need the practice as I`ve been out of the translation workforce for about almost 2 years now. (Had a kid... Does that to you)


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Tamyu @ Nov 22 2006 said:


> Hey, I`ll translate that too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, if you had a kid, I dare say you are still a translator!


----------



## Orc (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Tamyu @ Nov 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I`ll translate that too.
> ...


I wish I had a kid so I can stay off the internets.
Looking for babymakers.

EDIT: Disregard my first statement, I just remembered mthrnite and look at him.


----------



## Tamyu (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Orc @ Nov 22 2006 said:


> I wish I had a kid so I can stay off the internets.
> Looking for babymakers.
> 
> EDIT: Disregard my first statement, I just remembered mthrnite and look at him.



Trust me, having a kid does not keep you off the net.
I actually worked in a real company translating - can`t really do that with a baby adhered to you.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 22, 2006)

Took some time to poke around the internals of the game, seems we have lucked out for some of the text as it appears to be in uncompressed Shift_JIS as per loads of other Japanese DS games, the graphics on the other hand I have not played around with but the first was standard uncompressed GBA formats so I have some hope. Seen as it deals with seemingly random descriptions of fighting moves and not wanting to just Romanise stuff I wimped out and instead present you all with part of the tutorial (called tutorial2.bin in the internals).
次は『ガード』と『マンガデッキ』に
ついて説明しよう！
まずはガードだ！
十字ボタンの↓で
相手の攻撃から身を守るのだ！
それではさっそく
コマレッドの攻撃を
ガードしてみよう！
そうそう、空中では
ガードできないぞ！
覚えておくのだ！
ガードはべんりだが
万能ではないのだ！
ガードではふせげない
『ガード攻撃』があるうえに…
ずっとガードをしていると
限界がきて、くずされてしまう
こともあるのだ！
そこでガード中に、相手の攻撃に
タイミングをあわせて
Ｘボタンを押すのだ！
成功すれば相手を『押し返し』

If I am reading it correctly (and there is a good chance I am not) it says something about the tutorial explaining blocking/guarding and the deck. Then something about guarding (how to pull it off and that it is not all powerful) followed by a bit about blocking with good timing to do counter attacks or leaving your opponent open.
Now bored with looking up symbols it is back to FF3 for me.


----------



## ohoni (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, the best use of a translator's time would be to translate the various mission objectives, since they are needed to unlock stuff, and can be tricky to sus out on your own. I'm rather stumped by the last objective to the first Dragon Ball stage.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> can anyone get this to work?
> 
> http://www.badongo.net/cn/pic/360313



Yes, but that's a bad picture. Look on Gamefaqs for some better ones. The top right star in the "Xy" looking pattern should be one lower so that it has a generally rectangular shape, and you have to draw it from top right to bottom left, then up, then down to bottom right. 

the "J" one is also completely wrong, you have to start with the star to the right of the one labled as "1", and then draw down and arc it to the one labled "2", so that you're passing through three stars down and two stars over. 

Those should unlock, from left to right, Shanks (who helps unlock Luffy's 7 and 8 komas), some JoJo character, and some Northstar character.


----------



## Altezza_lex (Nov 23, 2006)

I need help...im stuck on the first mission on Planet letter P. Mission is something with UP Y and I tried UP Y on all of the opponents.


----------



## Zantagor (Nov 23, 2006)

I just took out my Kanji lookup book, and my Japanese to English dictionnary, the mission aren't that hard to figure out. 

Most are like, win in the 1st 10 secs, or be X points above the rest....

one or 2 I didn't figure out yet, but I didn't took the time to translate either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm on the 2nd set of stages now,  unlocked a bonus one in the 1st set too.

the Boss stage pays a whole lot of "materials" gave me like 1500 of everything or something.


----------



## Aoko (Nov 25, 2006)

New person here. I'm wondering if anyone had the same problem with Jump Ultimate Stars as I have. It seems to hang randomly during gameplay. The first time, it was during the game loading black screen with the little cube in the corner. The second was in the middle of a battle, when I tried to access one of the komas on the touch screen. I'm using an SD Mini SuperCard for this. All my other games work fine, though.


----------



## foux (Nov 30, 2006)

Tip Top
I'm waiting for this games


----------



## DigitalSilence (Feb 19, 2007)

ive had alot of fun unlocking characters and playing wth koma but I sure would like a save file like the one someone posted for Bleach 2nd... is anybody willing/allowed to post or link to one... please?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.: I


----------

